# Motocross



## DylanColePhotography (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey guys just wanted to start a Motocross thread and see what you guys think of my shots! All shot with a Sony Alpha A300 with Sony 75-300mm lens. And yes, I know thats a horrible quality camera, but hey, it's the best I got!


----------

